# Tifa's Countdown Thread Due 2/29



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe a little early, but I noticed tonight that she is starting an udder. Once that begins to happen I go into anticipation mode. I can feel at least two separate kids moving around, although I knew from an ultrasound by Traci at Bellafire that she was carrying at least two when I purchased her. This is my most anticipated kidding of the year, and the first!










I know it is blurry, but this photo shows her conformation. This is a few days after she arrived home.

Her Udder:









Her pedigree:
Sire: Poppy Patch Nicolodeon 
(Twin Creeks Rebel Without A Cause *S x CH Poppy Patch Betty Boop)
Dam: Purple Camas Farm Zena
(Tahoma Limited Edition x Axulia Nefertiti)

She is bred to this stunning guy:









Goldenbrook Farm MR Fireworks
He has blue eyes AND moonspots and is built so very nicely!

Dam's Udder:









His Lines:
Sire: Rosasharn FS Merlin *S
(Twin Creeks WB Fire Storm *S x Rosasharn's UK Witch-Hazel 5*D) 
Dam: Goldenbrook Farm Daisy B Blue
(Honeysuckle Ridge DK Blue x Rosasharn's Little Honey B)

I want to keep a buck and a doe kid from this breeding, so hopefully she has one of each for me tucked in there. If there is a third kid he/she will be for sale. There are no reservations thus far. She doesn't look big enough for triplets, but she is very long so who knows. I'll add some udder/body photos hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday.

AND, I finally felt kid movement in Sherry! My old gal is most definitely pregnant, and with at least two kids! Depending on how she does with these kids this may be her last pregnancy, so I'm wanting another doe from her. She isn't due until the end of March, so I won't start a thread for her yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I can put into words how much I love the look of this girl :greengrin: Long and just a beauty  

I certainly hope she fills your order with a healthy delivery too :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LOVE HER!!! You need to bring me a kid LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks great...love her length! Can't wait to see what she gives you...we need some belly pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!    And the buck she's bred to is just :drool: :drool: :drool: Good luck! Can't wait to see the babies! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE her!!  can't wait to see the kids!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm beside myself! And I have tomorrow off and have to be at the barn all day (showing a horse to a gal and possibly having someone come over to breed their doe.) So I'll definitely get photos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

A little late on the photos. These are from the 31st (I think). Not the most flattering photos, but they show her depth of body compared to how she looks normally (first post.)










And because it is cute, and shows her side-bump. She would not stand still for an udder photo. 3 1/2 weeks and counting. 










Not huge by any stretch, but huge compared to how lean looking she normally is. She is so very long (see first post) that I'm hoping she is hiding trips in there.  Come on, I want :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: ....One needs to be jet black with blue eyes, and one needs to be gold with moon spots (and preferably blue eyes.) Picky I know.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWW Shes such a pretty girl


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh wow! Tifa is due the same day one of my Alpine does is due. Love Tifa and the buck!
I 'll be starting a countdown thread for Catydid soon...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Only two days to go until 145, and seven until 150! I honestly don't think she'll go before 150 based on her udder development and the fact that her ligs are still hard as a rock, but we'll see. Her little udder is coming along nicely though, just needs to fill, fill, fill now. She got her birthing clip last evening. What a snot! She carried on like I was murdering her and kept trying to lay down. I had to go slow and easy so as not to stress the little pill out. My dad helped me build a brand new kidding pen last weekend, and now I just need to stop today and get some straw. Yay kidding season!

Photos 2/21


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking goooooood


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bet you can't wait!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Tifa, please have a couple pretty girls!! Id love one to take home


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, please have two girls and one boy! Ha ha ha. She doesn't look big enough for triplets to me from a normal goat's stand point, but this girl is SO long that I really think she could easily hide three in there. I noticed from that picture I missed a lot of hair on the bottom of her udder....she'll have to wait for a better clip until after she kids. Don't want to stress her too much now, and she really really decided to despise being clipped. She is SUCH a drama llama.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh: My girls can be like that! it's like then know we don't want anything to happen so the totalt spazz out!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ack! She needs to go this weekend! Lol. I have Fri-Sun off, work Monday and Tuesday, and then have Wednesday off (her day 150), work Thursday, and then have Friday off again. So please Tifa, wait until I get off work or have the day off. I doubt she'll go this weekend, but her ligaments have started to get rubbery...they aren't pencil stiff any longer. I think her udder has gotten a bit bigger. I felt two separate babies. I imagined I felt three, but maybe not. Hoping so!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hoping you did feel 3! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope she kids this weekend for you!! She's a pretty girl!!.....Our first set of little Gizmo babies are due March 13th!!  I'm really excited and can't wait to see them!! Hoping for a girl and boy for you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Come on Tifa!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm thinking now that she may not be due the 29th.... Her udder development has been slow, and her ligs are still very hard. I think she has had a slight udder increase, but the only major change has been the rapid expansion of her belly. I'm no longer thinking its a stretch to imagine that girl is carrying triplets.

Traci told me she was bred on October 2nd. They had her ultrasounded later, the doctor said that he believed she was pregnant but not as far along as an Oct. 2nd breed date would put her. She suspected that she might have taken on her next heat, although she didn't witness any covers afterwards. When I picked her up a few weeks later, she said that she believes she took when she first put them together (Oct 2nd)...so I guess it could be either date. I don't know what her second breeding date is and Traci hasn't answered my emails yet, but I'd assume either about three weeks later if she has regular cycles, or maybe 5-7 days later if she had a split estrus. 

Wait and watch, wait and watch. If she waits three more weeks her and Sherry will be kidding really close together. Excellent as far as all the kids having more friends, especially at weaning time...but possibly stressful for me. Especially considering I'm so very close to scoring a full time job. I need several pairs of knowledgeable eyes at the barn! Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Go Tifa!! She is beautiful!!! I am soo excited for you!! I have your girls Harley and Ivy and they are doing great BTW Here is a pic of Harley

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll21 ... AG0601.jpg

and Ivy

http://www.myterravita.com/blog/wp-cont ... ivy003.jpg

Hope all goes well (and on your day off!!)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great photos! I'm so glad they ended up sticking together, and that they have a great home! Harley was so hard to part with because of her amazing personality. I hope they do well for you. Do you have any does kidding this spring?


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes!! They are due in April but one of my ND does looks especially large here are some belly shots I took today..

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll21 ... AG0610.jpg


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Robynn - I'm going back thru my emails to get you a correct date...I'm thinking that 2/29 is pretty early, I remember the first time we took her to OSU for an ultrasound they couldnt see anything quite yet & they were certain that she had not taken on the first breeding (Oct 2-4th). I'm thinking the earliest she would be due is about 18-20 days after that which would make her due about mid-March. I know the day you met us to pick her up in Corvallis, the vet at OSU said she looked about 20-30 days along in that 2nd Ultrasound.
I know her udder should look like this pic below when she's ready to kid....(has been just like this before both her other kiddings, these were taken about 10 hrs pre-kidding)
I'll keep going thru my emails tho for ya... :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Traci! I can't WAIT to see that udder on her! Beautiful!...I figured by the way she was progressing she had a bit longer. Her body has just now been expanding like crazy and I usually see that in my does in the last 2-3 weeks rather than the last few days. It looks like she will be due only about a week to a week and a half before Sherry. I'll have a little break at least, right? Lol. 

So for everyone watching this, I have a new expected due date of between the 10th and 15th of March. And myterravita, nice girls! I especially like the black one but I'm a sucker for black goats. Running to change my countdown ticker.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

DANG!!!

Im sad now!LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good... :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Laura, only a little bit longer. I remember that it seemed like yesterday when I was saying "Only two more weeks! AH!"...and now I'm saying it again. Lol. It'll fly by.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know the feeling... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know! I was just being a punk hehe

Oh well, gives her more time to cook the triplets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^lol! :laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She has had some major development in the last few days! That udder is really growing, probably twice the size it was in the last photos, and her ligaments have gone from nearly full strength to very low and soft. NOW I'm getting really, really excited! 

My countdown in my signature says 13 days left (I picked the median day on the predicted due date range) , but Traci said that she guesses she could be due as early as the 10th, so we may have only 11 days. Getting amped! 

I'm actually so very happy she wasn't due in the next few days, as I'd originally expected. Today a huge storm rolled in. We are already getting snow dumped on us and it is expected to be insane until Thursday with severe storm warnings in effect. I am really happy we are getting massive amounts of snow all of a sudden because our snow pack isn't good enough and everyone has been worrying about water for crops this coming year. But I just hate kidding in storms. Lol


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep you and I are in the same area!! And...Sugar just had some streaming??? Is that what I saw or...?? does the mucus plug stream>>?? I guess I will be keeping a close eye on them tonight (and the storm). Everyone is in the barn with all the doors closed. I just lost a EWE last night. When I got home one of our poor sheep had completely prolapsed, uterus, baby, even some of her other guts....it was so sad, I had to put her down. I have never seen anything like it. I hope we never have to experience that again. It makes me even more nervous about complications with the goats.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, thats so sad about your ewe. I have always heard sheep tend to have issues sometimes, but I only raised a couple of market lambs so I don't know. Streaming is usually pre-birth. Pre-birth goo (imminent kidding) is amber/brown or yellowish often streaked with a little red. The plug is white or yellowish and more thick looking usually. The pre-birth goo is more see through.

UPDATE: Latifa has NO ligaments. I have searched and searched. Her hip is very steep, and her udder has grown tremendously since yesterday. She was MIA when I got to the barn this morning. Finally came in from hiding in a corner of the outer paddock, outside in the snow of course. She is making quiet little bleating noises. I put her up in the kidding stall and gave her hay and alfalfa pellets. She turned up her nose at both. She will gobble grain if I offer it, but isn't eating anything else. She looks a little posty but not much and I might be imagining it. Her udder has expanded down to the level in the pre-birth photos Traci posted but isn't so "poofy" and isn't super tight yet (although starting to feel like it.) No discharge. Her kids are still and one feels like it is sitting way back directly below her udder, she looks dropped to me. We will see if her ligaments come back by this evening. If they do I won't fret, but if they are still gone I'll likely stick around through the night. I have the day off, which is good...but not tomorrow. Bleck. As long as she doesn't go between 9-3 tomorrow, it will be ok. Lol. I have Friday-Sunday off. She needs to schedule this on my time! ...As if. onder:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:dance: Keep us posted!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry I waited so long to update. We have :kidred: :kidred: !! Both are buckskin with blue eyes. One has no white but a little frosting on her ears, the other has a white belt and a teeny little spot on her right hip by her tail that I think is a moon spot.

Names will be:
Bellafire FW Yuna 
Bellafire FW Rikku
(Pending Traci's approval of course, since they carry her herd name.)

I will be keeping the girl with the white on her. I honestly tossed it back and forth for a bit because I like more solid colors on goats with blue eyes because it makes that blue really pop and look exotic. That and the little solid girl has a very, very dainty face and I am a sucker for dishy faces. So, Rikku (the darker girl) is available to Laura as she was on the waiting list for a doe....I'm surprised they are buckskin and not gold or black!

Traci was surprised she had lost her ligaments. If she took the first breeding today would be 150, if she had a split heat and came in five days later or something it would be 145. Don't know... Her udder strutted as the day went on and she kidded around 3 p.m. No discharge at all...she literally lost her whole plug at once about five minutes before she went down and pushed the first kid out. The first girl was pretty big and I helped pull a bit. The second just fell out, while she was standing. Up and nursing within ten minutes and are thriving. 

I am waiting for my friend to post photos from her IPhone on Facebook so I can snag them and post them here. She was the official camera person, but she didn't arrive until both were born. I got a single crappy photo with my cheapy phone of the suspected moonspot. Yes..No?










(The spot under her tail...the one above is a dark streak because the hair was wet where mom dripped a little blood on her.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!! :kidred: :kidred: !!!! with the moon spots... I know Merlin (Fireworks sire) his kids moon spots pop up later... my doeling brook(Merlin kid) had moon spots when she was born and more poped up! along with her sisters that had none when born and had lots of little ones by the time they left @ 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

YAAAA so...sooooon. I can't wait for pics, I am excited for you and hope that all goes well.....I may be wanting an offspring of this awesome uddered princess in the future..if you decide to part with some down the road a bit....go Tifa go Tifa,,,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!

Wish I could see pics!!


----------

